
In Spain, reading about “radical” ideas can take you to prison - pedro1976
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.eldiario.es%2Fcontrapoder%2Fdelito-autoadoctrinamiento-deberiamos-cuidar-leemos_6_776282382.html&edit-text=&act=url
======
mtmail
"Terrorist self-indoctrination was introduced into the Criminal Code by LO
2/2015" (Google translated)

I don't see in the article where anybody got prosecuted.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
If it's in the criminal code, it can take you to prison. (The title didn't say
_will_ , it said _can_.)

